# Ο σεξισμός ενάντια στις γυναίκες μέσα από τις δημοφιλέστερες αναζητήσεις της Google



## Palavra (Oct 21, 2013)

Ο σεξισμός ενάντια στις γυναίκες μέσα από τις δημοφιλέστερες αναζητήσεις της Google 







Αυτό το _women shouldn't box_ το έχω ακούσει σε διάφορες παραλλαγές την περίοδο που ασχολούμουν με παρεμφερές σπορ («Μα, κορίτσι πράμα [και μπλαμπλαμπλα]»).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 21, 2013)

Εγώ πάντως δε μιλώ ποτέ μέσα στην εκκλησία. 

(και για τους κακεντρεχείς που θα σκεφτείτε ότι απλώς δεν πατάω ποτέ το πόδι μου εκεί, σας πληροφορώ ότι το πατάω, σε κηδείες, γάμους και βαπτίσεις, και είμαι από τα ελάχιστα άτομα - εάν όχι το μοναδικό άτομο - που δεν μουρμουρίζει και δεν σουσουρίζει στη διάρκεια της τελετής).

...και εντάξει, ξέρω ότι μάλλον δεν ήθελε να πει αυτό ο ποιητής.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 21, 2013)

Ούτε κι εγώ μιλάω στην εκκλησία, αρκεί που το κάνω παντού αλλού :) Είναι εκπληκτικό πάντως το σε ποιο βαθμό κυκλοφορεί ακόμα αυτό το «δεν δικαιούσαι δια να ομιλείς» αν είσαι γυναίκα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 21, 2013)

Tell me about it.
Και σκέφτομαι καμιά φορά τι αφελής που ήμουνα μέχρι κάποια ηλικία, που νόμιζα ότι αυτά συμβαίνουν αλλού και παλιότερα, κι ότι η δική μου γενιά δεν έχει τέτοια προβλήματα- συν το ότι εγώ ζω σε δυτικοευρωπαϊκή χώρα, δεν συμβαίνουν αυτά εδώ. Κούνια που με κούναγε. Επειδή οι Άγγλοι βγάζουν τα παιδιά βόλτα, πλένουν τα πιάτα και (λένε ότι) συμβουλεύονται τη σύζυγό τους για κάθε σημαντικό ζήτημα, νομίζουν ότι έχουν άφεση αμαρτιών για τη συμπεριφορά τους προς τις συναδέρφους τους στον επαγγελματικό χώρο. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, η γειτονιά μου έχει γίνει φτωχοαραβοκρατούμενη, το επιβεβαίωσε κι η τελευταία απογραφή, και δυστυχώς τον τελευταίο καιρό βρέθηκα σε δυο- τρία περιστατικά στα οποία η συμπεριφορά των άλλων εξηγείται μόνο αν δεχτούμε ότι είχαν κάποιο πρόβλημα με τις γυναίκες- δεν είμαι της ίδιας πολιτιστικής παράδοσης και δεν θα πήγαινε το μυαλό μου εκεί, απλά μου το επεσήμανε μια γνωστή μου μισή αράβισσα η οποία έπιασε αμέσως πράγματα που εγώ δεν καταλάβαινα. 
Αλλά για να πάμε στην Ελλάδα, ούτε εγώ μιλάω στην εκκλησία και πηγαίνω μάλλον τόσο συχνά όσο η Μελάνη. Μου κάνει πολύ μεγάλη εντύπωση κάθε φορά που είμαι Ελλάδα το πόσο πάμε από το κακό στο χειρότερο. Το χειρότερο είναι ότι δεν βλέπουμε το κακό. 
Τεσπά, είναι μεγάλη ιστορία και δεν πρόκειται να τελειώσουμε ποτέ άμα πιάσουμε κάθε περιστατικό που έχουμε δει. 

ΥΓ Αυτό το "καθεστώς των γυναικών" στην πρώτη σειρά του κειμένου βγάζει μάτι (women's status υποθέτω στο πρωτότυπο)


----------



## meidei (Oct 22, 2013)

Εδώ στην Κύπρο, πριν μισό χρόνο που είχαμε εκλογές, υπήρξε για πρώτη φορά γυναίκα υποψήφια (από πάλαι-ποτέ σημαντικό κόμμα). 
Στις συνεντεύξεις οι δημοσιογράφοι εστίασαν αποκλειστικά στο ότι είναι γυναίκα και της είπαν μέχρι και "σαν γυναίκα που είσαι, καταθέτεις υποψηφιότητα για να προκαλέσεις;"... στο τέλος βέβαια πήρε ένα τοις εκατό και η νέα κυβέρνηση δεν διόρισε _ούτε μια_ γυναίκα υπουργό (τώρα έχουμε μια, μετά από παραίτηση υπουργού)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 22, 2013)

Κάπως έτσι είναι και η αντιμετώπιση στο χώρο εργασίας. Και μην πάμε μακριά, σε εμάς τους νότιους: πρόσφατα ο κεντροδεξιός βουλευτής Philippe Le Ray έφαγε πρόστιμο επειδή κακάριζε την ώρα που ανέπτυσσε τις θέσεις της η Veronique Massonneau, βουλευτής των Οικολόγων. (Τουλάχιστον τιμωρήθηκε κάπως, εδώ λένε στη Βουλή για καλτσοδέτες και δεν παίζει βλέφαρο)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 22, 2013)

meidei said:


> "σαν γυναίκα που είσαι, καταθέτεις υποψηφιότητα για να προκαλέσεις;"


...φέρτε μου ένα μαντολίνο...

Μέχρι πρόσφατα ήμουν πρόεδρος ενός σωματείου όπου τα περισσότερα μέλη είναι άνδρες. Μια φοιτήτρια έκανε μια εργασία για τη σχολή της και στο πλαίσιο αυτό συζήτησε με το ΔΣ μας για κάποια θέματα. Στην εργασία της μεταξύ άλλων έγραψε ότι πρόεδρος του σωματείου είναι μια γυναίκα, γεγονός που αποτελεί ένδειξη του δυναμισμού της. Ε ναι, προφανώς, όποιος είναι πρόεδρος είναι μάλλον λιγάκι πιο δυναμικός από τους άλλους. Αναρωτιέμαι αν ήταν άνδρας πρόεδρος, τι θα έγραφε; Θα σχολίαζε ότι προφανώς είναι δυναμικός; 

Κι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι είμαι άνθρωπος... ήρθε η ώρα να ανακαλύψω ότι είμαι γυναίκα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 22, 2013)

SBE said:


> Tell me about it.
> Και σκέφτομαι καμιά φορά τι αφελής που ήμουνα μέχρι κάποια ηλικία, που νόμιζα ότι αυτά συμβαίνουν αλλού και παλιότερα, κι ότι η δική μου γενιά δεν έχει τέτοια προβλήματα- συν το ότι εγώ ζω σε δυτικοευρωπαϊκή χώρα, δεν συμβαίνουν αυτά εδώ. Κούνια που με κούναγε. Επειδή οι Άγγλοι βγάζουν τα παιδιά βόλτα, πλένουν τα πιάτα και (λένε ότι) συμβουλεύονται τη σύζυγό τους για κάθε σημαντικό ζήτημα, νομίζουν ότι έχουν άφεση αμαρτιών για τη συμπεριφορά τους προς τις συναδέρφους τους στον επαγγελματικό χώρο.



Εννοείς πέρα απ' τους wifebeaters, φαντάζομαι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 22, 2013)

Έκανα ένα πείραμα να δω τι μου προτείνει το autocomplete αν γράψω _men are_... ορίστε το αποτέλεσμα:

Men are a: Men are all the same, all like that, (από καλούπι βγαίνουμε), a waste of time
Men are b: Men are better than women (πρώτο-πρώτο το ομώνυμο site με εξαιρετικά χρήσιμες γνώσεις), bastards, beautiful, better drivers than women (το έχουμε εμπεδώσει)
Men are c: Men are crap (πρώτο ένα άρθρο της Independent με τίτλο "why men are crap". Το διάβασα για να δω για ποιον λόγο είμαι crap), confusing, children (νεοτενία), controlling (θα πρόσθετα το πρόθεμα τηλέ-)
Men are d: Men are dying (έτσι τουλάχιστον μάς πληροφορεί η πάντα έγκυρη Daily Mail, όπου διαβάζουμε ότι οι άντρες κινδυνεύουν να εκλείψουν γιατί εξαφανίζονται τα ανδρικά γονίδια. Α, τα καημένα!), disposable (σαν πιάτα μιας χρήσης), disappointing, drama queens
Men are e: Men are evil and will hurt you (elementary), easy, expendable (το εμπεδώσαμε στο _*d*_ αυτό), elastic bands
Men are f: Men are from mars women are from venus (γνωστό από την εποχή του Σωκράτη και της Ξανθίππης), 
Men are g: Men are good (Το πρώτο είναι site που προσπαθεί να μας πείσει ότι οι άντρες είναι κι αυτοί καλοί. Δεν πειθόμαστε κύριε), great, good for nothing (craps ένα πράγμα), going extinct (μας τα 'πε και η Daily Mail
Men are h: Men are hunters (Άλλο ένα χρήσιμο συμπέρασμα, το οποίο συμπληρώνεται ιδανικά από την πρώτη εύρεση: how to catch a good man), horrible, happier than women (μακάριοι οι πτωχοί...), haunted by the vastness of eternity (Α, ναι! Πόσες και πόσες φορές δεν έχουν νιώσει το στοίχειωμα αυτής της βάστνες της ιτέρνιτι)
Men are i: Men are insensitive, immature, insecure, idiots (με λίγα λόγια: crap)
Men are j: Men are jerks, just happier people (τα 'παμε), jealous of women (γι' αυτό έχουν γίνει όλοι ντιντήδες)
Men are k: Men are knighted, what are women (υπαρξιακά ερωτήματα), kids (νεοτενία ζεις, εσύ μας οδηγείς)
Men are l: Men are like rubber bands, like buses (εμπνευσμένο)
Men are m: Men are more intelligent, emotional, romantic than women (ουδέν σχόλιον)
Men are n: Men are not nice guys (nice guys είναι οι γυναίκες. Εκτός που δεν είναι guys), not mind readers (ως γνωστόν οι γυναίκες είναι), not attracted to me (δεν κοίταξα αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι 9 στις 10 ευρέσεις θα είναι σπαραξικάρδιες αφηγήσεις στα φόρουμ του Cosmo)
Men are o: Men are only good for one thing (φανταζόμαστε ποιο), only after one thing (επίσης)
Men are p: Men are pathetic (με άλλα λόγια, crap), players, predators (και hunters), physically stronger then women (ε, α στο καλό!)
Men are r: Men are rubbish (θα εννοεί crap), right (οι απόψεις διίστανται), redundant, raised to hate women
Men are s: Men are shallow (they are after one thing and we know it), simple, so confusing (πάλι διίστανται οι απόψεις)
Men are t: Men are the new women, the protectors and maintainers of women (μας πληροφορεί το έγκυρο islamtoday.net. Κάτι θα ξέρουν αυτοί)
Men are u: Men are useless yes it's true (*Modern men are useless morons*, μάς πληροφορεί η πάντα εξαίσια έγκυρη Daily Mail ενώ το παγκοσμίου φήμης ιστολόγιο Twitarded συμπληρώνει: *Why are men so useless? men are generally useless around the house for anything that doesn't involve fixing or building shit*. Νιώθω τελείως άχρηστος. Εγώ δεν έμαθα ποτέ να φιξάρω shit).
Men are v: Men are visual creatures (τίτλος διηγήματος του Λάβκραφτ που δεν έχω διαβάσει; Στις πρώτες ευρέσεις είδα ένα άρθρο του μοναδικά έγκυρου Fox News, με τίτλο *How men really think*, αλλά δεν το διάβασα. Δεν μπορώ την βαριά λογοτεχνία μεσημεριάτικα)
Men are w: Men are wolves (όλοι κρύβουμε έναν λυκάνθρωπο μέσα μας), weird (κάνουν πιπί τους όρθιοι), weaker than women (δεν τολμώ να κοιτάξω, υποψιάζομαι ότι η πρώτη εύρεση θα είναι άρθρο της Daily Mirror)
Men are x: Men are xy chromosome (επιτέλους, λίγη βιολογία. Πολλή λογοτεχνία είχε πέσει)
Men are y: Men are y chromosome (μπερδεύτηκα, τώρα)
Men are z: Αρνείται πεισματικά να βγάλει κάτι. Κρίμα, ήλπιζα σε Men are zombies.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 22, 2013)

:lol: Χαρά στο κουράγιο σου, Χέλλε.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 22, 2013)

Φαντάζομαι ότι αντίστοιχα αποτελέσματα θα είχε και η έρευνα για τις γυναίκες. Ωστόσο, παρατηρούμε ότι ενώ στην περίπτωση του Χέλλε τα αποτελέσματα είναι ότι «οι άντρες είναι όλοι ίδιοι και άχρηστοι και θα σε πληγώσουν αν δεν προσέξεις», στην περίπτωση των γυναικών έχουμε ότι οι γυναίκες δεν πρέπει να μιλάνε, να οδηγούν, να δουλεύουν, ή να έχουν κάποιο άλλο θεμελιώδες δικαίωμα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 22, 2013)

Παλ, υποθέτω ότι οι διαφημίσεις του ΟΗΕ περιέχουν υποθετικά αποτελεσματα αναζήτησης.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## SBE (Oct 22, 2013)

Πάντως εγώ στην Ελλάδα μεγάλωσα, την Ελληνική κοινωνία γνωρίζω (ελπίζω!) και μια βασική διαφορά που είδα με το που πάτησα το πόδι μου στο Λονδίνο ήταν το πόσο χωριστές ζωές ζουν τα δύο φύλα εν ΗΒ. Δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο στα σχολέια θηλέων και αρρένων, τέτοια είχαμε κι εμείς κάποτε, αναφέρομαι στους ενήλικους. Ταινίες για γυναίκες, βιβλία για γυναίκες, έξοδοι για γυναίκες κλπ. Και διάφορα περίεργα όπως: 
- μαθήματα συντήρησης αυτοκινήτου για γυναίκες. Αυτό πήγα και το έκανα εγώ, μόνο και μόνο γιατι δεν υπήρχε αντίστοιχο μάθημα για όλους, αν και είμαι σίγουρη ότι το χρειάζονται κι οι άντρες. Οι πιο πολλοί δεν ξέρουν ούτε τα μισά από αυτά που έμαθα στο μάθημα. :huh:
- γυμναστήρια με ώρες/ μέρες αποκλειστικά για γυναίκες. ΟΚ, είναι ενοχλητικοί οι παραφουσκωμένοι μποντιμπιλνταράδες, αλλά δεν ενοχλούν και τους άντρες εξίσου με τις γυναίκες; 
-και όλα αυτά που είπε ο Ελληγενής (και βέβαια διαφωνώ, wifebeaters έχει κι η Ελλάδα, και έχω ακούσει περιπτώσεις να σου σηκώνεται η τρίχα)
- α, ναι, και άλλα φαγητά τρώνε οι άντρες (λένε) κι άλλα οι γυναίκες. Μας έχουν πρηξει ότι το γιαούρτι κι οι σαλάτες κι οι σοκολάτες είναι γυναικεία τροφή. 
κλπ κλπ κλπ
Αντίστοιχα έμαθα ότι έτσι είναι εδώ και ότι είναι πολύ καλύτερα να συμμετέχεις σε αυτές τις φυλετικές διακρίσεις γιατί αλλιώς η ζωή σου θα είναι πιο δύσκολη. Παράδειγμα: η στάνταρ συμβουλή άμα έχεις πάρε δώσε με την αστυνομία είναι ότι αν υπάρχει αστυνομικίνα, πας και κάθεσαι δίπλα της και το παίζεις "προστάτευσέ με από τους κακούς συναδέρφους σου" (αυτό δεν θα το βρείτε γραμμένο πουθενά, είναι κοινό μυστικό).
Ή ότι μπορέι να έφαγα τα νιάτα μου να τεστάρω ηλεκτρονικά κυκλώματα αλλά άμα ζητήσω βοήθεια για να φτιάξω κανένα καλώδιο, θα πρέπει να προσποιηθώ ότι δεν ξέρω τίποτα από καλώδια για να μην το πάρει κατάκαρδα ο βοηθός μου (αυτό ποτέ δεν το κάνω, γι'αυτό βρίσκω το μπελά μου). 
Ίσως να μην έχω καταλάβει ότι έτσι είναι και στην Ελλάδα, αλλά δε νομίζω να είναι τόσο πολύ έτσι. 
Από την άλλη στην Ελλάδα θυμάμαι ότι:
- όταν μπήκα πανεπιστήμιο, όλοι οι συμφοιτητές μου πήραν δώρο από τους γονείς για την επιτυχία τους έναν υπολογιστή. Όλες οι συμφοιτήτριες (κι εγώ μαζί) πήραν δώρο κοσμήματα. 
- ξέρω ένα- δυο οικογένειες που μόνο ο γιός είχε απεριόριστη βοήθεια για τις σπουδές- ακόμα κι αν ήταν ανεπίδεκτος. Μπορεί να ήταν περίεργες περιπτώσεις οι οικογένειες αυτές. 
- ο γιόκας που του κάνανε δώρο αυτοκίνητο (μεγάλο φυσικά) είναι πιο συνηθισμένο φαινόμενο από την κόρη με αντίστοιχο δώρο :)
- το κλασσικό: γονείς που δίνουν στο γιό τους το μερίδιο της περιουσίας του με το που ενηλικιώνεται, ενώ το μερίδιο της κόρης το κρατάνε για όταν θα μεγαλώσει (γιατι ως γνωστόν γυναίκα με λεφτά κάνει ό,τι θέλει κι αυτό είναι επικίνδυνο πράμα). mg:
Αυτά βέβαια με τους συνομιληκούς μου και τους γονείς μας, που τώρα πλησιάζουν τη σύνταξη. Μπορεί οι συνομίληκοί μου σαν γονείς να είναι αλλιώς, δεν το ξέρω, αν και δεν βλέπω να έχουν αλλάξει σε πολλά άλλα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 22, 2013)

Παλ, εμένα μου βγάζει άλλα:
Women should not...
wear trousers
preach (papa don't preach, λεει η Μαντόνα όμως)
Women don't...
like me (κακομοίρη)
need men
Women cannot...
drive in Saudi Arabia (αυτό ειναι γεγονός)
κλπ κλπ. Α, ναι, εγώ κοιτάζω το Google UK, ίσως γι'αυτό διαφέρουν.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 22, 2013)

Κι εμένα μου βγάζει άλλα (εννοείται ότι με το που είδα την υπόθεση της SBE βάλθηκα να την ελέγξω, αυτό το νόημα έχουν άλλωστε οι υποθέσεις). Ας πούμε 

women shouldn't ...
work
be in combat
vote
be cops

Από τι εξαρτώνται αυτά τα αποτελέσματα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 22, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Από τι εξαρτώνται αυτά τα αποτελέσματα;


Από τα μπισκότα που έχετε καταναλώσει σε προηγούμενες γκουγκλοαναζητήσεις σας.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 22, 2013)

Εγώ δεν έχω μπισκότα, είμαι πάντα σε ιδιωτική περιήγηση.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 22, 2013)

Στο must not εκτός από όλα τα παραπάνω-πάνω, μου βγάζει και wear men's clothing :laugh:
Αλλά το πιο χαριτωμένο είναι το women should be seen but not heard! (Ψέματα. Είναι το should shave pubic area)
Αν δεν φοβόμουν τον Ρογήρο θα έλεγα καλώς ήρθατε στον μεσαίωνα. :laugh:


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Από τι εξαρτώνται αυτά τα αποτελέσματα;


Από αυτό που είπε ο Ντέρτι Χάρι:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...πε-Δεν-το-είπε&p=202377&viewfull=1#post202377


----------



## bernardina (Oct 22, 2013)

Meh...


----------



## SBE (Oct 22, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Στο must not εκτός από όλα τα παραπάνω-πάνω, μου βγάζει και wear men's clothing :laugh:


Το οποίο σημαίνει ότι απαγορευονται οι σκωτσέζικες φούστες, τα πουκάμισα, μαντήλια, φρουφρού και φιόγκοι στο λαιμό, oι κελεμπίες, οι χλαμύδες, οι μανδύες


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 22, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ δεν έχω μπισκότα, είμαι πάντα σε ιδιωτική περιήγηση.



Αν όμως γκουγκλάρεις συνδεδεμένη στον γκουγκλολογαριασμό σου (αν έχεις) τότε επηρεάζεται από το ιστορικό σου.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 22, 2013)

Πάντως δεν έχω ποτέ γκουγκλίσει οτιδήποτε σχετικό, ιδίως από τον υπολογιστή αυτόν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 22, 2013)

Όχι, δεν έχει σχέση με το αν γκούγκλισες τίποτα σχετικό, η Google χρησιμοποιεί ένα περίεργο σύστημα συσχετίσεων με βάση ό,τι έχεις γκουγκλίσει από τον λογαριασμό σου. Ο υπολογιστής από όπου τα γκούγκλισες δεν παίζει ρόλο.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 22, 2013)

Μα ποιο λογαριασμό μου, αφού δεν είμαι συνδεδεμένη λέμε.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 18, 2018)

Πλέον δεν δίνει τίποτα ούτε το shouldn't ούτε το cannot ούτε το must not ούτε το should not.
Ιδού τα μόνα που βγαίνουν (για μη-συνδεδεμένη αναζήτηση), το should not που φαίνεται δεν δείχνει τίποτα:


----------

